# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  چندسوال درمورددیپلم مجدد

## yasin tahazadeh

من دیپلم ریاضی دارم ومیخام دیپلم مجدتجربی بگیرم چندسوال داشتم
میتونم عمومی هاروتطبیق بزنم؟
میتونم تعدادی دروس خردادتعدادی دروس شهریوروتعدادی دروس دی پاس کنم؟ :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Uncertain

> من دیپلم ریاضی دارم ومیخام دیپلم مجدتجربی بگیرم چندسوال داشتم
> میتونم عمومی هاروتطبیق بزنم؟
> میتونم تعدادی دروس خردادتعدادی دروس شهریوروتعدادی دروس دی پاس کنم؟


من این کارو کردم اما امتحانای دی که تموم شد امتحانای مگه اینکه تو خرداد شرکت کنی برا من عمومیا و بعضی اختصاصیا تطبیق خورد یعنی من کلا فقط زیست و زمین دادم

----------


## drmoslem

تطبیق یکی میگفت نمرات تطبیقی برا سازمان ارسال نمیشه تو سایت دیپ مجدد هم نوشته اگه قادر هستی همه رو پاس کن حالا من نمی دونم چقدر صحت داره 
ترمیم هم بعید میدونم اجرایی بشه 
ولی اگه میتونی دیپ انسانی بگیر به نفع هست فقط عمومی ها برات حساب میشه بحثش زیاده ولی دو تا معدل بیست تجربی و ریاضی و دروس عمومی 20 انسانی 
اونی که دیپ انسانی گرفته برنده است دلیلش هم امار هست و تراز درصدی تو کنکور و نمره ی .025 تو معدل

----------


## politician

> من این کارو کردم اما امتحانای دی که تموم شد امتحانای مگه اینکه تو خرداد شرکت کنی برا من عمومیا و بعضی اختصاصیا تطبیق خورد یعنی من کلا فقط زیست و زمین دادم


شمازیست وزمین1روهم امتحان دادی؟

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> من این کارو کردم اما امتحانای دی که تموم شد امتحانای مگه اینکه تو خرداد شرکت کنی برا من عمومیا و بعضی اختصاصیا تطبیق خورد یعنی من کلا فقط زیست و زمین دادم


ریاضی 3وفیزیک 3پاس نکردی؟

----------


## Uncertain

> شمازیست وزمین1روهم امتحان دادی؟


نه البته من پیش دانشگاهی تغیررشته دادم یعنی زیست 1 و 2 رو شهریور قبل پیش امتحان دادم

----------


## yaghma

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط yasin tahazadeh


من دیپلم ریاضی دارم ومیخام دیپلم مجدتجربی بگیرم چندسوال داشتم
میتونم عمومی هاروتطبیق بزنم؟
میتونم تعدادی دروس خردادتعدادی دروس شهریوروتعدادی دروس دی پاس کنم؟


شما که معدل دیپلم تون بالای 19 بود برای چی دنبال دیپلم مجدد هستین؟*

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> *
> شما که معدل دیپلم تون بالای 19 بود برای چی دنبال دیپلم مجدد هستین؟*


شیمی وفیزیکم 18میخام اونارودوباره امتنحان بدم.حالانمیدوم واسه کنکور96ترمیم معدل اجرامیشه یانه.اگه اجراشه دیپلم مجددنمیگیرم ولیاگه اجرانشه نشه دیپلم مجددمیگیرم :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## lili96666

بالاخره می خوای مهندس 96کنکور بدی یا95؟؟؟ولی حیفه علم صعنت به ابن خوبی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> بالاخره می خوای مهندس 96کنکور بدی یا95؟؟؟ولی حیفه علم صعنت به ابن خوبی


من همیشه گفتم 96 هیچ وقت نگفتم 95 :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):

----------

